# Pregnant at 4 months?



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a 4 month old ND doe. She was at the breeders until she was 3.5 months old. At the breeders, the bucks and the does where housed together. 2 Adult bucks, and a few young bucks. It didn't even occur to me until now that she could be pregnant! I don't know how to tell, and the breeder didn't say anything about her being mounted at all. Maybe she didn't know that ND does can get pregnant at 8wks? Any advice? Is is possible she's pregnant? She's not showing any signs or anything (she wouldn't this early) its just a possibility worth checking out!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi hi. Wow so young. Not your fault. Maybe do blood or ultrasound?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Get a hold of your vet and you can get a blood test to see.
She can prescribe lute to terminate a pregnancy if needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call a vet and ask for Lute for piece of mind.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Call a vet and ask for Lute for piece of mind.


Is there a chance the kids would survive?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Call a vet and ask for Lute for piece of mind.


Is there any chance the mom and babies would survive?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Maybe, but the chances that you'd loose both are also there.

If you terminate now she'll live to breed again and the earlier you terminate the pregnancy the easier it is on the doe. She really needs to be at least a year old if not 18months before you breed her for a good outcome.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have a good vet? I know of a good goat vet in that state if you need a reference


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoofyGoat said:


> Maybe, but the chances that you'd loose both are also there.
> 
> If you terminate now she'll live to breed again and the earlier you terminate the pregnancy the easier it is on the doe. She really needs to be at least a year old if not 18months before you breed her for a good outcome.


 I agree.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goatzrule said:


> Do you have a good vet? I know of a good goat vet in that state if you need a reference


I do not have a vet. I know a good goat vet is hard to find.


----------



## Richyboy (Apr 30, 2020)

A lot of place (people) say you should go by weight not age for breeding, I personally do this and all my new does are breed before a year (Not at 4 months though!). Also if shes to young she might naturally abort, but I definitely would not count on that.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Kass said:


> I do not have a vet. I know a good goat vet is hard to find.


There is a goat specific vet in Acton ME who will do phone calls and roadtrips. She is amazing


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Richyboy said:


> A lot of place (people) say you should go by weight not age for breeding, I personally do this and all my new does are breed before a year (Not at 4 months though!). Also if shes to young she might naturally abort, but I definitely would not count on that.


I have also heard stories about mistake early breedings that turned out fine. I don't think the chances of her being pregnant are high enough to test and I would feel bad aborting the baby(s) if it might have been a decent pregnancy  I know lots of people are saying to Lute her, but I think Im just going to wait it out, and make sure she is getting the proper nutrition. If she starts showing signs and turns up pregnant, I will definitely have a good vet on call. (goatzrule, a good vet referance would be great.)


----------



## Richyboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Well if she is pregnant the thing to do is make sure she weighs enough for her breed to make the pregnancy, so for now if you think she could be pregnant I would just make sure she puts on a good amount of weight, if not then you would really have to consider having them aborted, that is if shes pregnant.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not to be nosey but there was another person in ME who is in a similar situation as you are with a young doe she just bought. (Saw it on my facebook)I wonder if its the same breeder


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goatzrule said:


> Not to be nosey but there was another person in ME who is in a similar situation as you are with a young doe she just bought. (Saw it on my facebook)I wonder if its the same breeder


Where is the other person located? My does breeder had a small herd.
Also, how is she dealing with the situation?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Im not sure where she is located. The doe is a little older than yours. She lost the kid and might loose the doe as well.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goatzrule said:


> Im not sure where she is located. The doe is a little older than yours. She lost the kid and might loose the doe as well.


Hm. The doe had a sister the same age that the breeder kept. Im assuming she'll have the same problems I might have. Which is why is doesn't quite make sense why she would keep her bucks with her herd... Maybe she figured the does wouldn't come into heat? Or she didn't realize how young they can get pregnant?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its possible that she thought they were too young to breed


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kass said:


> Is there a chance the kids would survive?


Will YOUR DOE survive it is THE MOST IMPORTANT question you should be asking yourself. There can and will most likely be more kids but replacing a good doe is more difficult.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not to be negative, but with you being new, a very young doe, the risk to the mom and kids, this is not a good scenario at all going forward. Find a vet (you will need one at some point in time) and at least do a blood test to see if she is open or pregnant. You risk losing your doe and her kids at this age.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Took her to the vet and got an ultrasound. No babies that we can see... although she could be a couple days outside the window.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She has to be atleast 30-60 (i forget exactly) days bred to see the kids in ultrasound


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> She has to be atleast 30-60 (i forget exactly) days bred to see the kids in ultrasound


She could be 35- 60 days pregnant, so I think we would have seen if she had kids in there. The vet said there was a small chance it was too soon, but most likely she's not pregnant.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Blood test is your best bet to know for sure. Its cheap and easy to do.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:up: Yes, if you send to A&M in tx I think they are like 7$


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

I'd be concerned this vet was willing to ultrasound and not pull blood?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, we are way past the latest possibility of a due date and no sign of babies, I think we are in the clear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)


----------

